# "Caballos Blancos"



## Rmac (Nov 21, 2009)

I took this last weekend, just thought I would share. As always C&C welcome.





Mac,


----------



## Pugs (Nov 21, 2009)

Gorgeous!  The way you've caught their heads at the same angle, but still have the asymmetry of the necks and bodies.  Wonderful high-key feel.  There's something odd about their eyes, though... oversharpened maybe?  

Compositionally brilliant, artistically stunning, and beautifully exposed!


----------



## ocular (Nov 21, 2009)

Pugs said:


> Gorgeous!  The way you've caught their heads at the same angle, but still have the asymmetry of the necks and bodies.  Wonderful high-key feel.  There's something odd about their eyes, though... oversharpened maybe?
> 
> Compositionally brilliant, artistically stunning, and beautifully exposed!



 And the background is too white for me.


----------

